# Favor to ask of Computer Geeks



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2008)

My father is currently the president of the Tennessee Deaf and Blind Association (TDBA). They are a non-profit organization and not associated with the state of Tennessee, they meet three times a year and discuss issues with/concerning the Deaf & Blind in the state of Tennessee. 
At present the membership is small but adequate enough to have enough officers and enough present to form a quorum. 
There are sighted members of course, mainly SSP's (Sighted Support Persons) who interpret the meeting as it goes on. Also the secretary is sighted but deaf. It is for her that I am making this request. 
At present she writes out the meeting minutes which can be difficult because she has to look down to see what she is writing and then look up to catch what's being said (in Signs). 
Talking with her I found that she can type without looking at the keyboard (often) and asked her if she has a lap-top which would make it much simplier. She does not. 
A motion was made during the meeting for the organization to buy one (used) and at present current funds are not adequate for such a purchase. 
:idea: Well how about getting a used laptop donated? 
Basically it doesn't have to be big, fast, fancy with all kinds of bells and whistles. A simple OS, word processor and perhaps even a basic quicken or similar accounting program so that the treasurer (also sighted) can use the same laptop to help keep track of the organization's funds. 

Ok that's the pitch basically. Knowing that there are companies that regularly renew business/company laptops and often either dispose or resell the older ones (after a Hard-drive wipe). I'm asking if any of you can help out or know someone who works at a company that does that. 

I hope I wrote all this out correctly. The donation would be tax deductible as the organization IS non-profit (tax number can be supplied upon request or a reciept mailed). 

Let me know what you think or if you have suggestions on who to contact PM me or reply here. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kreth (Jun 16, 2008)

Caver, if we swap a laptop here I'll see what I can do. No promises though, as we're a local county government and our procedures are pretty stringent due to things like HIPAA. Have you checked with any local businesses? A lot of the companies around here are happy to donate to non-profits, as the tax break usually outweighs the depreciated cost of the hardware, not to mention disposal costs.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 16, 2008)

Like Kreth suggested, check local businesses, and I'd also suggest hitting Dell and some other manufacturers up.  Not only might they provide one -- they might have some tools and software that might be helpful.  The tax breaks and goodwill generated by the donation are often worth it for the companies.  After all, it's not like you're asking for laptops for each member or anything like that...


----------



## Jenna (Jun 16, 2008)

MA-Caver, have you ever tried Freecycle?  I looked up your local.. http://www.freecycle.org/group/US/Tennessee/Chattanooga.  You will forgive me if this is not your location.  Freecycle is an email group wherein you can donate / receive pretty much anything you no longer want / other folk no longer want.  Just join and post your request.  I have seen laptops etc on my local (UK) group many times previous.  Maybe worth a try possibly?  Good luck my friend..
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, it's only one for the whole organization and only for the organization. Should the secretary's change the device would stay with the group no matter what. 
I'll do that... we've enough high-rise buildings here in Chattanooga for me to go "door to door" in a manner of speaking. 
Who would be the best person to ask for by the way? Public relations dept? or Someone in purchasing?


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 16, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Yeah, it's only one for the whole organization and only for the organization. Should the secretary's change the device would stay with the group no matter what.
> I'll do that... we've enough high-rise buildings here in Chattanooga for me to go "door to door" in a manner of speaking.
> Who would be the best person to ask for by the way? Public relations dept? or Someone in purchasing?


Sometimes, you want to just go straight to the IT folks.  Others, go to someone in marketing or community relations, or just make a play on the sympathy of the biggest name you can find, and sell them.  After all, if the company VP for the East Coast decides they want to give you a laptop -- you're gonna get one!  The IT guy?  He can be over ruled.

ONe side note... Many larger companies may direct you to a particular person or office that handles all their charitable giving; some may just say "we can't do that here."  Ask them if there's somewhere they can do it in case.  Target got a lot of bad press unfairly because someone went about asking for a charitable donation in the wrong way...


----------



## Kacey (Jun 16, 2008)

If you want something really basic, and either cheap or free - check around your local school districts.  Schools (around here, at least) send outdated equipment to a central location, where it is either offered for direct sale or auction.

If you want a cheap, basic, hard to break laptop, check the One Laptop Per Child program; their machine has been getting to be available more places - and cheaper - than many other machines.

Also, consider buying something like an AlphaSmart - which is an electronic keyboard that does nothing _but_ word processing, runs on batteries, and is a lot cheaper than a computer; they've basically taken the niche that used to belong to typewriters.  Schools use those, too, and it's possible that a school that is upgrading may have a few to get rid of.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 17, 2008)

Mucho Gracias everyone, I'll keep ya'll up dated as it goes. Gonna try this and that which has been suggested. :asian: Danke' again.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Other groups you may want to hit up are your local Elks, Shriners, Masons, etcetera.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Or your local Girl Scouts - that sounds like a great community service project!


----------



## Kreth (Jun 17, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Other groups you may want to hit up are your local Elks, Shriners, Masons, etcetera.


If you get a laptop from the Masons, just be sure to scan for and delete priory.dll if the HD hasn't been wiped...



:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Kreth said:


> If you get a laptop from the Masons, just be sure to scan for and delete priory.dll if the HD hasn't been wiped...
> 
> 
> 
> :uhyeah:


*snicker*

So when will you be on the west coast and you can cure my puter woes? :lol2:


----------



## mrhnau (Jun 17, 2008)

I second a few users here... you can probably find a decent size company upgrading things that would love to donate to charity.

I've got one laying around here, but its in pieces. I typically use computers until they literally fall apart


----------



## Kreth (Jun 17, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> *snicker*
> 
> So when will you be on the west coast and you can cure my puter woes? :lol2:


For airfare and the right kind of beer, I could be there tomorrow...


----------



## Big Don (Jun 17, 2008)

Talk to all of the big corporations in your area. Wal Mart, Kmart, etc, they all donate tons of money to charities.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another option.... check ebay for a low end, very inexpensive laptop something like a 333 or 550Mhz processor with 256 or 512Mb of RAM and a 500 Meg hard drive would work.  The hard drive can be wiped and reloaded with Linux and OpenOffice.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2008)

It's such a pity I'm on the other side of rather a lot of ocean.  I've got a laptop (or indeed one of several desktops) that I would gladly pass on to a good home .

Surely someone relatively local has something they could donate?


----------

